
(Almost) everything that’s wrong with nowadays software development - datalist
https://binarypassion.net/alost-everything-that-s-wrong-with-nowadays-software-development-bd18fa32c26b#.czntxz2el
======
adm_hn
got a 404 because of typo in submission. Correct link:
[https://binarypassion.net/almost-everything-that-s-wrong-
wit...](https://binarypassion.net/almost-everything-that-s-wrong-with-
nowadays-software-development-bd18fa32c26b#.p3d84p497)

